# Pup with bad gas!



## take_a_kid_fishin' (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a lab pup that has bad gas. He has been like this since we got him at 6 weeks. We have been feeding him purina puppy chow. We have never changed his dog food brand and he doesn't get scraps of any kind. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this from their dog.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Let me say YES! I was using the same brand and changed to Science Diet and he seemed to like it more and didn't get gas as bad. Plus he only $hits twice a day now insted of three to sometimes four.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

However, the best thing about a dog with bad gas is that you can fart and blame it on the dog if it smells!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would highly recommend moving to a better feed.

Puppy Chow isn't the worst out there, but there are much better. Some readily available ones would include either Purina Pro Plan, Eukanuba or NutriSource. All of which should be readily available at any pet store. Also make sure they too are a Large Breed Puppy formula.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely!!!!

:lol:

Our yellow lab pup who is 6 mo's old tomorrow, has the worst gas imaginable just like clockwork about 30 minutes after he eats. It can seriously clear a room. It is especially guranteed the first time he lays down to sleep and relaxes.

We feed ours Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken Puppy (lamb) from PetCo
( http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/showcat.php?cat=0 ) which is perfect for a fast growing puppy. I personally believe due to the higher fat content in the puppy foods, that their tummies build up a bunch more gas compared to lower fat adult dog food(s).

Also foods that are cheaper generally have more "filler" e.g, a higher percentage of corn byproducts, which by their very nature tend to "fill up" your dogs tummy making them feel full. However the counter effect of that is gas. You should always buy the best quality food for your dog that specifically indicates little (or preferably no) corn in it. Make sure when you look at pet food ingredients that the top or first thing(s) listed are chicken, bison, or lamb. Almost all good/high quality puppy foods have this now, but then you need to further look down the ingredient list to see what the "fillers" are, and how much of a percentage of the overall ingredient makeup they constitute is. It truly means you get what you pay for with your dog food brand choice.

We've now begun switching him to WolfCub Puppy (bison) http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products ... 1&code=180 , which has less fat, which hopefully translates into less gas, and also to rein in his very fast growth spurt.

Zeus (formerly Chaz) is now 55lbs at 6 months old, and has gained 20 lbs in 45 days.



A couple additional things to consider....

Do you feed him treats? If yes, what do they contain? The treats may be the cause.

How solid is the pup's poo when it comes out? Is it solid or runny? If it is runny have you had him checked for worms? Gas can be an indicator of a worm issue, in conjunction with a runny stool.

Also, how fast does he eat? Does he wolf his food super fast? Some times dogs who gobble down their food also injest quite a bit of air -- thus causing gas. To alleviate this problem, try putting a clean tennis ball in their food bowl with their food -- they will move the ball around to get at the food, thus slowing their eating down.

As a last ditch effort... Yogurt with live cultures contains pro-biotics that aid in dogs' digestion and should cut down of gas. A table spoon mixed with their regular food might help.

There are also commercial product available to treat excess gas in dogs.

For example: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... c=3307+106

Hope this helps!

Ryan


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great information guys...


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

A lamb/rice based dog food will often times cure a gas problem.. For some reason the chicken/corn based foods can cause a real stink... :wink: Also, overfeeding can cause gas and loose stools.....be sure you're not feeding your pup too much.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I like to feed mine a few times a day in smaller amounts, that way you get the full use out of the food. The only exception is if we are planning on going in the field for the day, then they get more in the morning. I don't know if that will help, but my dogs don't have much of that problem when I started doing that. I also switched to Diamond food.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It's not nice to shift the blame to the poor dog. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

It not only the food but the speed the dog eats the food.

If it's a large dog, elevate the food bowl so it gets less air when it eats. We use two or three ice cream pails (one inside the other) with the stainless bowl inserted for our bloodhounds. For our lab we used one pail with bowl and added 4 large marbles. The marbles were shaped like an egg, but almost twice as big. Large rocks will do the same thing as it slows down the eating as they have to move them around.

Also see:http://www.brake-fast.net/


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Is there such a thing as a pup with good gas?...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> Is there such a thing as a pup with good gas?...


well, I can certainly appreciate 'quality' when I smell it!!

look over at one of my 3 labs...whichever one's tail thumps the floor first is usually the culprit, then I congratulate them on a 'job well done!'

*as my eyes tear up and I frantically try to open a window!*


----------

